# School Fees



## sheen1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Are the public schools in canada free ??


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes.
And no. Because you pay fees for athlethics, physical education uniform, use of gym, field trips, food,...


----------



## justbrowsing (Aug 30, 2011)

sheen1 said:


> Are the public schools in canada free ??


yes, they are paid through property taxes


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, and just like in the U.S. you do have some fees for musical instruments at times, for uniforms etc. Some schools fund raise for these items. There are private schools here too that are not free but, honestly, I have never seen the need for them. The schools my son attended here were really good.


----------

